# BCS: ni on ni ona zna/znaju



## sesperxes

Hello foreros,

when we  use the correlative conjunctions "i...i...", "ni...ni..." or "niti...niti...", what's the accordance of the verb?

I suppose that I can say "ni ti ni ja ne znamo istinu", "ni ti/vi ni Marija ne znate istinu" but in the case of two third persons, what's the good version:

Ni Ana ni Marko ne *zna *celu istinu               ////                       ni Ana ni Marko ne *znaju *celu istinu" (none of both knows, that is, they both don't know)
I on i ona *je *za pivo                           ////                       i on i ona *su *za pivo?


I sada i uvek, hvala.


----------



## Pajapatak

sesperxes said:


> Hello foreros,
> 
> I suppose that I can say "ni ti ni ja ne znamo istinu", "ni ti/vi ni Marija ne znate istinu" but in the case of two third persons, what's the good version:
> 
> Ni Ana ni Marko ne *zna *celu istinu               ////                       ni Ana ni Marko ne *znaju *celu istinu" (none of both knows, that is, they both don't know)
> I on i ona *je *za pivo                           ////                       i on i ona *su *za pivo?
> 
> 
> .



_I on i ona su za pivo _or _Oboje su za pivo _(sounds better).


----------



## sesperxes

Pajapatak said:


> _I on i ona su za pivo _or _Oboje su za pivo _(sounds better).



Same in Spanish, thanks!


----------



## qwqwqw

Pajapatak said:


> _Oboje su za pivo _(sounds better).



Does this mean "they both went to get some beer"?


----------



## Duya

wAnt, actually: 'They are both for a beer.'


----------



## Pajapatak

Or: They both feel like having a beer.


----------



## qwqwqw

Oh, I see.  There had been a question about who wants what.

Kako se na srpskom kaže "they went to get some beer"?


----------



## Pajapatak

If you mean "to buy some beer":
Otišli su da kupe pivo.
Or:
Otišli su po pivo (maybe a bit colloquial, but natural).

If you mean "to have/drink beer":
Otišli su na pivo.


----------



## qwqwqw

Hvala.  Yes, "buy" is what I mean and I know what you mean.  They usually use "get" in this construction.

Where's the stress on "kako" by the way?  A or O?


----------



## Pajapatak

On A: kȁko or kàko (both are correct)


----------



## Anicetus

It's useful to know that stress is never or almost never on the final syllable in standard BCS. The only exceptions in practice are some loanwords (though in dictionaries even they may be listed with the accent moved to the penultimate syllable).


----------

